# Arthroscopic greater tuberosity in shoulder



## khopstein (Feb 15, 2011)

I need some help with this one. The doctor did an arthroscopic SAD and extensive debridement (29826, 29823). Here the portion of the greater tuberosity fracture:

"Next, with arthroscopy as well as c-arm, the greater tuberosity fracture was visualized and reduced and then percutaneously two 5-0 screws were placed across the fracture site, giving good anatomic reduction of the fracture. This is checked on two views, found to be well aligned."

 I'm thinking unlisted 29999. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## twosmek (Feb 15, 2011)

I am thinking that unlisted either 29999 or 23929 would be the way you would have to code this. Tempted to code 23630 as it is internal fixation but the port holes for the arthroscope don't justify open and there is no code for percutaneous fixation for this location.


----------

